
Ask HN: How do you make sure you don't stagnate in your position? - Arcaten
I&#x27;ve been working in a .NET shop for 3 years (since graduating), and I&#x27;m looking to get away from that. But almost every listing I see that isn&#x27;t .NET requires experience in their specific set of technologies. I could probably take a lower-paying position that assumes no experience, but would rather not for obvious reasons. How do you balance being compensated as an experienced developer and not pigeonholing yourself into a specific set of technologies?
======
fourierhero6
You can continue with your current job and take more senior roles and
responsibilities. Learn leadership and soft skills. Also be aware of the meta-
skills that you develop which is transferable when you apply to another job.
[http://danluu.com/learning-to-program/](http://danluu.com/learning-to-
program/)

------
PaulHoule
Java is not that different from C#.

------
user5994461
If you only have 3 years in a single place for a single job in a single
technology, you're not much "experienced".

How to get better compensated and not pigeonholed => Simple. Change job every
1-3 years.

------
p333347
By going beyond frameworks and languages and investing in more abstract things
like design and algorithms.

